# Krebse küchenfertig machen



## jkc (21. Juni 2020)

Hi Leute,

ich bin gerade mit nem ganzen Schwung Roter Sumpfkrebse nach Hause gekommen und die Teile sollen heute abende geräuchert werden.
Frage ist wie ich die Küchenfertig mache, fängt schon beim töten an - tatsächlich einzelnd in kochendes Wasser halten, oder gibt es da was einfachers / angenehmeres? Als wechselwarme Tiere müsste einfrieren doch theoretisch angenehmer sein, oder?

Wenn sie dann tot sind, muss ich die noch irgendwie säubern?

Grüße JK


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Juni 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich bin gerade mit nem ganzen Schwung Roter Sumpfkrebse nach Hause gekommen und die Teile sollen heute abende geräuchert werden.
> Frage ist wie ich die Küchenfertig mache, fängt schon beim töten an - tatsächlich einzelnd in kochendes Wasser halten, oder gibt es da was einfachers / angenehmeres? Als wechselwarme Tiere müsste eifrieren doch theoretisch angenehmer sein, oder?
> ...



Hallo,

ich weiss nicht, wie das bei euch ist, aber hier (in Bayern) müssen die Krebse zum Töten "einzeln in kochendes Wasser geworfen werden". Ist auch eine (mögliche Frage) bei der Fischerprüfung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Antwort, da ich zum Einfrieren ohnehin wahrscheinlich keine Zeit habe, habe ich mich auch dafür entschieden. Großer Topf und ab dafür, kurz und schmerzlos - überhaupt keine Bedenken es wieder zu machen, die Viecher sind augenblicklich tot.

Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (21. Juni 2020)

Berichte auf jeden Fall mal bitte, wie sie geworden sind.


----------



## jkc (22. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Berichte auf jeden Fall mal bitte, wie sie geworden sind.



Jou, also geschmacklich war's 1a, kaum ein Unterschied zu den Black Tiger Garnelen die wir ebenfalls geräuchert hatten (Unbedingt salzen). Puhlerei und verzehrbarer Anteil ist aber echt eher was für Idealisten, sind wahrscheinlich nur so 10% Gewichtsanteil die man isst und auch mein Hund kann mit dem Rest nichts anfangen (mag allerdings auch kein Krebsfleisch).

Geräuchert wurde übrigens im Kochtopf direkt am Wasser, als Erlebnis kann ich es durchaus empfehlen, als Mahlzeit eher nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## sprogoe (22. Juni 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Geräuchert wurde übrigens im Kochtopf direkt am Wasser,
> Grüße JK



Hat "Kochtopf" endlich mal `ne sinnvolle Aufgabe gehabt,


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Juni 2020)

Vergiß beim auspanzern nicht, den Darm zu ziehen, verläuft oberhalb des Schwanzes...


----------



## jkc (22. Juni 2020)

Jou, danke für den Hinweis, haben wir glücklicher Weise gemacht.


----------



## Blueser (22. Juni 2020)

Ist wie mit den Maden in den Kirschen. Reine Kopfsache ...


----------



## exstralsunder (22. Juni 2020)

kurze Frage zwischendurch: der rote Sumpfkrebs kommt ja eigentlich hier gar nicht vor. Gibt es den bei euch lebend in Teichen?


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Juni 2020)

Hab die Krebse mal beim China Buffet gegessen, stimmt um satt zu werden müßte man die ganze Schüssel vom Buffet mit an den Tisch nehmen.


----------



## jkc (22. Juni 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> kurze Frage zwischendurch: der rote Sumpfkrebs kommt ja eigentlich hier gar nicht vor. Gibt es den bei euch lebend in Teichen?



Hi, der Rote Sumpfkrebs ist in NRW inzwischen weit verbreitet (annähernd flächendeckend), er ist sehr wanderfreudig, auch über Land. Ich habe schon mehrfach welche beim Radfahren oder Spazieren gehen angetroffen. Es gab mal beim Edelkrebsprojekt NRW ein Karte mit Punkten an denen er nachgewiesen wurde, leider habe ich die Karte nicht mehr gefunden. Praktisch aber in allem was mit dem Rhein verbunden ist, oder in einer Entfernung von einigen 100 Metern dazu liegt, kann er vorkommen. Komischer Weise sind die bei uns ein paar Kilometer Flussabwärts kaum vorhanden und dort sind überwiegend kleinere Exemplare vom Kamberkrebs unterwegs. Bei mir auf der Strecke gibt es beide, wobei der Sumpfkrebs geschätzt 60 bis 80% am Bestand ausmacht und auch die Kamberkrebse scheinen hier öfter mal größer zu werden.

Grüße JK


----------



## exstralsunder (23. Juni 2020)

Interessant. Meines wissens gibt es den bei uns in Sachsen nicht.
Zumindest ist er mir noch nicht begegnet.
Habe erst zwei mal den Edelkrebs gesehen. Der Kamberkrebs hingegen ist überall. Selbst in der Elbe, wenn man danach sucht.
Erstaunt war ich, als ich bei Dresden die Wollhandkrabbe in der Elbe gesehen habe.


----------



## jkc (15. September 2020)

Moin, wir hatten das Ganze inzwischen nochmal mit mittelgroßen Kamberkrebsen wiederholt und unser Eindruck war, dass das Verhältnis von Puhlerei, essbarer Fleischmenge und übrig bleibendem Rest besser war als bei den deutlich größeren roten Sumpfkrebsen. Geschmacklich war's gleich.

Grüße JK


----------



## Taxidermist (15. September 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> essbarer Fleischmenge und übrig bleibendem Rest besser war als bei den deutlich größeren roten Sumpfkrebsen. Geschmacklich war's gleich.



Bei den größeren Exemplaren beider Arten, so ab ca, 18-20cm lohnt es sich auch zu den Schwänzen noch die Scheren zu knacken, da ab dieser Größe dann genug Fleisch drin ist, um diese zusätzliche Arbeit zu rechtfertigen.
Das Entfernen des Darms kann man sich ersparen, wenn man die Krebse noch mindestens für eine Woche in klarem Wasser hältert, ohne Nahrung selbstredend, bestenfalls noch mit ständigem Wasserdurchfluss.
Was aber bleibt, man muss diese Puhlerei schon mögen, denn es braucht wirklich seine Zeit, um eine Mahlzeit zusammen zu kriegen!
Ich mag sie am liebsten mit Aioli, oder selbst gemachter Zitronen-Mayonaise.

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. September 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das Entfernen des Darms kann man sich ersparen, wenn man die Krebse noch mindestens für eine Woche in klarem Wasser hältert, ohne Nahrung selbstredend, bestenfalls noch mit ständigem Wasserdurchfluss.



Genau, das ist sehr zu empfehlen. Dann sch#### die sich komplett aus. Kommt dann geschmacklich und optisch einwandfrei. 1-1,5 Wochen Hälterzeit sind ideal.

Was wohl auch sehr schmackhaft sein soll (einem Anglerkollegen zufolge):

Die Dinger "sauberhältern", normal in Salzwasser kochen, knacken.

Dann das rausgepopelte Fleisch nochmal kurz in Knoblauchöl anbraten und als Basis für eine Krebsfleisch-Pastasauce verwenden.

Habe ich aber selbst noch nicht getestet, meine Erfahrungen beschränken sich bislang auf normale Koch-Signalkrebse.


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. September 2020)

Womit fangt ihr die Krebse? Reuse oder Krebsteller, oder gibt's noch andere Fangmethoden?


----------



## jkc (15. September 2020)

Streng genommen ist nur das zugelassen, was auf dem Erlaubnisschein steht, Reusen würde ich definitiv nur anwenden wenn ausdrücklich erlaubt.
Ich fange die Viecher mit Stock und Kescher in 2 Varianten.
Bei Variante 1 wird der Stock an einem Ende mit dem Messer auf ca. 10 bis 15cm längs mittig eingeschlitzt und in die entstehende "Gabel" oder "Klemme" ein kleines Ästchen geschoben um die Klemmweite regulieren zu können. Mit etwas Geschick kann man die Krebse dann im Flachwasser mit dem Stock senkrecht von oben am Panzer greifen.
Bei Variante 2. hält man den Kescher hinter den Krebs und stupst ihn mit einem Stock vorne an, im Optimalfall landet er dann bei der Flucht im Kescher.

Grüße JK


----------

